# Peach Wine



## Waldo (Aug 13, 2008)

Started a 3 gallon batch ofPeach wine early this morning.









I wanted full contact with the skins so I elected to not put the fruit in a strainer bag. I will let it ferment 4-5 days and will then pour it through a strainer bag and squeeze the snot out of it at that time. 


My recipe for this batch is :


12.5 lbs Indian Blood Peaches sliced, destoned and added to primary.


Sliced up 4 lbs ripe bananas, added to boiling water and let it simmer for about 30 minutes then strained juice into primary.


Dissolved (roughly)8 lbs sugar in boilingwater and added to primary.


Stirred well, let cool and then added 3 Campden tablets crushed and dissolved along with 1-1/2 tsp Citric Acid


That has setnow since about 2am this morning and this evening I checked my SG and it was at 1.088 with a must temp of 76 degrees soI added 1/4 tsp liquid Pecic Enzyme and 3 tsp Yeast Nutrient. I will let this set now until tomorrow evening at which time I will taste test my must,check SG and if all is well I will pitch my Montrachet yeast to the must.


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Have you used this recipe before?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 13, 2008)

Smoke, I have Used this same recipe before except I used Alberta peaches instead of the Indian. The Indian has a tremendous nose and flavor that I anticipate is going o make an excellent wine.


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 13, 2008)

Have you ever tried steam juicing the peaches?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 13, 2008)

With peaches Smoke I have not. I prefer to ferment them on the skin for better flavor extraction.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 13, 2008)

I bet that smells good already and it isn't even fermenting...

Did you munch on any while you cut them up????


----------



## grapeman (Aug 13, 2008)

That looks great Waldo. You don't get a ton of sediment if you squeeze hard? When I made peach, I squeezed it a lot and got a ton of pulp in it that took forever to settle out and clear. Did you notice the post I made of the Campbell's Early vine at Geneva? 


Edit: Of course you did- don't know how I missed your response before!*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks good buddy, bet that will be tasty!


----------



## gaudet (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool Waldo. I too started a peach. I used some fresh peaches from the store, pitted and sliced them. Poured 2 quarts boiling water over them added campden, pectic enzyme, nutrient, and acid blend. pH was right at 4, sg was almost the same as yours 1.085. I pitched the Lavlin k1-1116 yesterday afternoon. I will follow your time line in this thread and take notes.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 14, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I bet that smells good already and it isn't even fermenting...
> 
> Did you munch on any while you cut them up????
> 
> ...


----------



## gaudet (Aug 14, 2008)

Why of course I did. They were very sweet. I only had 5 pounds of raw peaches so I have to refrain from eating a whole one....


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks good Waldo.

Just racked mine this morning. Used 28 pounds for 6 gallons, but it only racked off 5 1/2 gallons.

Has a good taste to it right now....... We'll see.

I still need to rack last years batch of Peach Port.......... That still isn't clear.

Edit: Just went down to rack the Tomato Wine and thought I would test the Peach. It's at 1.000 and has a great peach flavor, almost a very sweet aftertaste. I'll sweeten mine back, some I will sweeten a little, and some I may try to do like an ice wine style using White grape juice and sugar.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 14, 2008)

I like that ice wine idea jobe. Keep me appraised on that


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2008)

Have a good strong fementation in progress and keeping it punched down 2-3 times a day now will be critical. 








I will probably strain out thepeaches late tomorrow evening, squeezing as much good juice from them as I can and transfer to secondary.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2008)

Id say they have just about had it there buddy.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 16, 2008)

WALDO ,WHAT IS THAT THE BANANAS GIVE TO THE PEACH WINE?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2008)

joeswine said:


> WALDO ,WHAT IS THAT THE BANANAS GIVE TO THE PEACH WINE?




The bananas add body to the wine joe that peaches, plums lack on their own


----------



## Waldo (Aug 17, 2008)

Strained the peaches from the primary early this morning and racked to secondary where she is just a perking along happily


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 17, 2008)

Waldo:

I steam-juiced some peaches today along with a couple of bananas. I have 1 1/2 gallons in primary. I will let you know how this turns out.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 17, 2008)

Smokegrub said:


> Waldo:
> 
> I steam-juiced some peaches today along with a couple of bananas. I have 1 1/2 gallons in primary. I will let you know how this turns out.




How did the juicing go? How many pounds did you juice and how much juice did you get?


----------



## joeswine (Aug 17, 2008)

waldo could you add this separately after the fact or only at the beginning,i usually create body by not diluting the produce than entering a heavy f/PAC of the like fruit ,may I,ll try it,cant hurt.Take a look under chocolate orange post (topic)





http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=12


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 17, 2008)

This is one of those rare occasions where I didn't measure the juice precisely--I drained it directly into the bucket. I juiced approximately 5 pounds destoned peaches and 2 bananas. The Mehu Liisa recipe book said I should get 1 to 1 1/2 cups per pound. My best guess Is that I got juice nearer 1 1/2 cups per pound or about 7 1/2 cups total. The juice had a nice color, having picked up some color from the peach skins and smelled wonderful. I ended up with the juice equivalent of 5 pounds peaches per 1 1/2 gallons must--perhaps too dilute but time will tell.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 18, 2008)

joeswine said:


> waldo could you add this separately after the fact or only at the beginning,i usually create body by not diluting the produce than entering a heavy f/PAC of the like fruit ,may I,ll try it,cant hurt.Take a look under chocolate orange post (topic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The banana juice is added at the beginning joe. Again, from my experience, it's not just a matter of diluting the product ( peaches in this case) Peaches on their own, tend to make a thin bodied wine regardless of the amount of fruit used.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 18, 2008)

waldo i will try it next time let you know how it goes,thanks







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=12


----------



## Waldo (Aug 18, 2008)

I believe you will really like it joe. Try it on a gallon batch and see what you think


----------



## touchtoomuch (Aug 24, 2008)

I was approached by my parents to make them some peach wine. They had allready peeled off the skins and have frozen them with the intention on eating them later. they ended up with a crap load of them so they decided to approach me with some. All of the recipes I have found say to leave the skins on. I have seen some recipes somewhere making wine out of canned peaches that don't have skins. What should one do with frozen peaches with no skins. How would the recipe differ... Any thoughts on a recipe????


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2008)

I would go for it and I dont think there would be that much of a difference between with and without skins.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you should find there is a much darker Hugh to the wine and a little hard to clear but handled properly peach's,sugar and water,yeast and a way you go.....................
i


----------



## Waldo (Aug 25, 2008)

touchtoomuch said:


> I was approached by my parents to make them some peach wine. They had allready peeled off the skins and have frozen them with the intention on eating them later. they ended up with a crap load of them so they decided to approach me with some. All of the recipes I have found say to leave the skins on. I have seen some recipes somewhere making wine out of canned peaches that don't have skins. What should one do with frozen peaches with no skins. How would the recipe differ... Any thoughts on a recipe????




It will make a good wine without benefit of the skins but will make a better wine with the skins. As to the exact reason why, I cannot answer that. I can only share what my personalexperience has taught me.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2008)

Racked &amp; stabilizedthe Peach this morning at an SG of .996 and began the degassing process. The gallon jug will be racked again this evening into a half gallon jug. The wine right now is extremenly gassy but has a fairly nice nose, retaining the boquet of the Peaches from whence they were made. For me, this is a good sign.







I am using the vacu vin method of degasing on this one.


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Joanie (Aug 26, 2008)

The skins are used to add color, right?


----------



## swillologist (Aug 26, 2008)

Those sur er purdy Waldo.



*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2008)

That looks like a real nice color there waldo so Im sure it has retained lots of flavor. Cant wait to taste it!


----------



## Travisty (Aug 26, 2008)

Question for you Waldo. I see Jack Keller peach wine recipes call for 3 lbs of peaches per gallon, but you used just over 4 lbs/gallon. Do you feel the peach wine needs the higher concentration of fruit? 


My girlfriend just got back from vacation in Colorado and brought me25 lbs of fresh peaches (think she might be a keeper?



). After removing the pits, I now have 18 lbs of peaches in my freezer. I was planning on making 6 gallons with these peaches, but maybe I should make a smaller batch.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2008)

I tend to use more fruit than most on most all of my wines travisty. It is my personal preference to have a very fruit forward end product.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2008)

Joan said:


> The skins are used to add color, right?




Color, Flavor, Body and not sure what else joan*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2008)

Smokegrub said:


> Very nice!




Thanks smokegrub.....Sure hope it meets my expectations in the end


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2008)

swillologist said:


> Those sur er purdy Waldo.




They iz as purdy as Mary Elars two new piglets swill


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2008)

wade said:


> That looks like a real nice color there waldo so Im sure it has retained lots of flavor. Cant wait to taste it!




Didst I perchance garner a "hint" from your post there wade ole buddy


----------



## Travisty (Aug 26, 2008)

Waldo said:


> I tend to use more fruit than most on most all of my wines travisty. It is my personal preference to have a very fruit forward end product.




Cool, then I will plan on sticking with the Jack Keller recipe to see how I like that. Then I can adjust later based on my preferences as well. Thanks Waldo!


----------



## cowgirlallison (Sep 4, 2008)

Being new to the winemaking I am VERY excited about experimenting with different fruits and peach was my next project. I hope to get some fruit tomorrow and start a batch this weekend. I love the idea of adding banannas for body. So I want to ask how many should I add for a 5 gallon batch? And any good recipes are welcome!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2008)

I would probably go with 6 1/2 ripe bananas, about 20 lbs. of ripe destoned peaches. About 13 lbs of sugar, pectic enzyme as per instructions on container as some vary depending on which kind you use but you surely want to use it. 5 tsp of yeast nutrient, 2.5 tsp of yeast energizer. You will also want about 5 tsp of acid blend. *Acid blend and sugar *are just estimates and should be checked with acid test and hydrometer. You will need about 4 gallons of water to bring this up a little over a gallon batch so that when you rack later you will end up with 5 gallons and not have to worry about what to top up with. When making fruit wines we like to go over the amount we are shooting for finished so you will need a 1 gallon jug and #6 bung with airlock to hold extra until racking the wine from carboy off lees.


----------



## Wayne1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wade (or anyone else) - your comments about putting in some extra for topping off prompt me to write with an idea I have been considering - that is to start withbetween 5 and 6 gallons in the primary fermenter as you suggest - then rack into a 6 gallon carboy for secondary fermentation. I figure that even if the carboy is not full, the CO2 being released might protect the wine - then, the next racking could go to a 5 gallon carboy - it seems that there would be no need to top off doing this - just wondering what you would think of this plan?
Thanks!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2008)

With fruit wines, that is a perfectly reasonable solution Wayne. You could also use a 6.5 gallon carboy and finish up in a 6 if you had those also. Work with what you have and just adjust the numbers accordingly.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 4, 2008)

when adding the sugar add it in the form of liquid or as we call it simple syrup..................................................................unless i missed it somewhere else






http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=12*Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2008)

Wayne, perfect! And if you still have some left over after racking to 5
gallon carboy put the rest in a size that will fit it as full as you
can and use that for topping off after racking off lees again say after
adding fining agents and letting it bulk age. Like what I have here in
all assorted size bottles.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 5, 2008)

WADE LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YOU,ALL THECALIFORNIANS ARE IN TIME TO GO TO WORK,GOING INTO THE VENDEMMIA CONTEST ON THE 26TH GOING TO ENTER MY NIAGARA ,RASPBERRY AND BAROLO,IT JUST TURNED 5YRS. YOUNG,THINK MY ITALIAN BUDDIES MIGHT LIKE IT ,OH WELL.....I,LL GIVE IT A TRY THIS IS A VERY HARD NUT TO GET INTO YET ALONE PLACE...................


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats an older pic joe. Just trying to show some of the newer wine makers that various size bottles and carboys are a necessity when making fruit wines. I only have 20 gallons going at the minute but a pretty darn good order with George awaiting shipment as soon as the limited editions come in. Hoping any day now.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 6, 2008)

well thats ok, Cal's,are in pick them up ,itys oct,lots of time to play


----------



## Wayne1 (Sep 6, 2008)

great - thanks as always for sharing your all's experience!


----------



## cowgirlallison (Sep 9, 2008)

I am ready to start my batch of peach wine...well almost ready so in the meantime can I cut up and freeze the peaches until I am absolutely ready to put on? And can I use ripe bananas that have been frozen? I keep those on hand to make banana bread so I was just checking.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2008)

If you are going to cut them up before freezing then I would user ascorbic acid on them to prevent them from browning. You can use the bananas and lots of people do.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 11, 2008)

Racked my Peach wine this morning and back sweetened it. It has cleared nicely but still has a bit to go before bottling. After back sweening the nose of this wine was very peachy and a tad spicyas was the taste. A bit tart yet but that will diminish with about 4-6 months aging














The two gallon of Muscadine was also racked this morning and is still fermenting. These are a sort of experimental thing in that I started them with 1 lb fruit more than I typically use as well as a higher beginning SG which was 1.160.
My plan is to finish pretty sweet with an intense Muscadine flavor and then use these to back sweeten/top upmy two6 gallon batches I will be beginning here soon.





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks and sounds great there buddy.I have done that 2 times now with the higher abv and more fruit and it worked well for me and even died off right where ai wanted it to. I like my fruit wines a little sweet and like the natural fruit flavor to come through a little more rather then sweetening up later so Im going to krrp trying this unless it starts giving me a problem.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 11, 2008)

I hear ya wade..the key for me has been finding that point where any more fruit at the beginning is not good. I have pretty much found that if you stay within 2 lbs or less more than what the recipe specifies you will be ok.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 11, 2008)

like isaid guys very, fruit forward,a fruit wine must taste first as the fruit it was intended to be and then the wine influence somewhere in the middle finishing with the fruit again,thats a good fruit wine with out any tricks,just fruit,sugar,water only if needed and yeast.assuming all the nutrients are there, time and attention.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 12, 2008)

Worked on a label this morning for this wine. Not quite satisfied this will be the one yet but will use it barring no other inspiration comes to me. 





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## gaudet (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice Waldo......... 

I do like your designs.... What software are you using to make your labels?


----------



## Waldo (Oct 12, 2008)

A combination of Adobe and Print Shop 22 gaudet.


Well, that didn't take long. I went and put on a pot of coffee...and got inspired....Here is the label I will use.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2008)

That looks much better buddy!


----------



## joeswine (Oct 12, 2008)

NICE LABEL WALD&lt;BUT I ESPECIALLY LIKE THE CATS MEOW


----------



## JimCook (Oct 13, 2008)

Waldo,
Several posters have noted that peach wines can be a little stubborn when it comes to clearing. What is your technique - time, clarifiers, etc.?


Thanks,


- Jim


----------



## joeswine (Oct 13, 2008)

if i may jump in here,what i do is use Benoite and pectin enzyme in the primary and SUPERKLEER in the secondary,this gives me a running start at the finish and always comes up clear even peach.but remember not all fruit wines need be clear or cleared,time is a partner at all times.







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=12


----------



## Waldo (Oct 13, 2008)

Jim.......For clearing mine.... Im Singing " Time, Timeeeee, Time, Is on My Side, Yes It Is " 

*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## JimCook (Oct 13, 2008)

Copy that, Gold Leader.


- Jim


----------



## Waldo (Nov 16, 2008)

With a heavy, heavy heart I decided to go ahead and bottle my Indian Blood Peach wine this morning.


It had cleared nicely since last racking and I was really needing sometheing to ocoupy my mind. In succession is the wine before racking, A picture of all that was left, the bottling completed, corked bottles washed and ready for labeling, and the final finished product.



































The sun is coming up and I must now go and dig a grave for our beloved Cheyene. We had to have her euthanized late last night. She had been hit by a car and and there was little hope of any recovery.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 16, 2008)

No wonder you had heavy heart Waldo. No-one likes your task at hand, but it is better you do it than having the shelter put her in some unmarked uncaring resting place. Deepest sympathies.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 16, 2008)

Waldo,

My deepest sympathies to you friend.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 16, 2008)

This is a very difficult time....but they say the best healing is for a man to bury his dog.....

That was a very beautiful dog...I am sure you will carry the memories of your good friend for a very long time.

Peace.


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

That is a very difficult thing to have to do, *sooooo* *sorry* Waldo.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Waldo! My deepest regards to you and your wife!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 16, 2008)

Waldo,
The death of a pet can be so painful. You and Kathy have our deepest sympathy.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone....What an attachment you can develop. We have many precious memories to help us through this difficult time. She was onespecial friend and companion.


----------



## K&GB (Nov 16, 2008)

Waldo, 


My heart goes out to you and yours. We lost our beloved Australian Shepard, Seyward this time 3 yrs ago and we're still in mourning. He was a member of our family as surely as your Cheyene was. 


Ken


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 16, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about Cheyene Waldo.. Has to be difficult for you.


----------



## rappdaddy (Jul 9, 2012)

I was curious if you tried making any of the ice wine.
How it turned out and what recipe you used. If so, would you make it again?


----------

